# Scotland for New Year



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi

After reading a few of the posts on here I'm hoping someone may be able to help us please. We have only ever been up to Aviemore and Loch Ness in the car before and are quite new to motorhoming but have had a few trips out this year and spent 3 weeks touring France in Sept. 

We have decided that we would like to go up to Scotland (weather pending of course) 27th Dec till the 2nd or 3rd Jan. Not sure about booking anywhere as we don't know if the weather will be ok to go so will probably just keep our fingers crossed, would you say not booking is a bit risky at this time of year or should we be ok? 

We are happy to drive maybe 4 or 5 hours a day if need be spending 2 days getting there (staying 1 night at each campsite) and when we get to the campsite where we will be staying a few days we would like to be on a quiet campsite opposite a beach or loch, nice scenery, biking and lots of walks around. Would like a campsite that has toilets/showers/electric etc, it will just be me and hubby so prefer one that isn't geared up for kids or teenagers. An advantage would be a pub or village within walking or biking distance. 

We have been to Scotland and around the lochs at this time of year before so we are aware of how cold it will be lol but our ideal new years eve for this year would be sat round a campfire just the two of us with a glass of champagne each lol. I'm not even sure if campfires on a beach are still allowed??? I know there are a few campsites that allow them?????

Not ready for wild camping yet so wandered if anyone has any ideas of where we can go thats suits our needs please????

Any ideas would be a great help as tbh I am getting a bit bogged down with all the research and not knowing Scotland very well isn't helping lol.

Thanks in advance for any replies

Michele


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

There is a meet over New Year (Hogmanay) if you fancy.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=306

Have a look you could then make your way up the A1 until you get there we are doing something similar from Boxing Day. It's just over the border so possibly won't get heaps of snow - I've said it now!

Greenie


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Greenie, thanks for that it's full though and tbh we were thinking of something quieter this year 

Thanks for replying though

Michele


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Bunree at Fort William sounds like just what you are after,dont know if you are willing to travel that far.Again weather permitting of course.
John.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

toojo said:


> Bunree at Fort William sounds like just what you are after,dont know if you are willing to travel that far.Again weather permitting of course.
> John.


Yes you've got to be concerned about the weather during the winter.
The west tends to be wet but milder than the east which is dryer but the further inland to go the the deeper it will be if it snows :!: 
We were in Aberdeen about three weeks ago and a little shocked to wake up the first morning to a sprinkling of snow but when we went further inland beyond Banchory it was certainly more than a sprinkling :roll: 
Having said this don't be put too off - if you are properly prepared and use common sense you could have a great time. 
I lived in Aberdeen for 10 years during the 80's and if I had to go back now, that wouldn't be problem for me 8)


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

A lot of campsites up here are closed over the winter months so if you are planning on staying on one check first it is open. 

Kelso meet is still open as have added more numbers.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Weather*

Why weather permitting? You are going to Scotland in Winter, not Costa Tropical!.

That is like saying, might go to Norway, providing there is no Snow!

This year when the A9 was closed we were due to go skiing. The media and TV was full of doom and gloom. A9 completely closed. I drove up the eastern side of Scotland to Ben Nevis.

The road was clear of traffic and after passing Glasgow at about 9pm. Don't think we saw more than 50 cars on way to Fort William!

May see you up there!

TM


----------



## weebill (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Michele

If its quiet,natural beauty you are after have a look at

http://camping.forestholidays.co.uk...g/our_sites__locations/scotland/glenmore.aspx

We spent New Year there a few years ago and it was superb

It is quite a large site but does not get overly busy at that time of year but bear in mind it is the Scottish mountains so snow is almost certain

Last year in Aviemore the snow was 45cm deep over the New Year period and we had to be dug out of the High Range site.

To echo Carol and Greenie message we are going to Kelso in the borders this year for what is shaping up to be a great party

Wherever you end up ....hope you have good one

Bill


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks John, Bunree at Fort William looks like the kind of campsite we were thinking of it will deffo go on our shortlist if we have a choice and anyone else has any suggestions.......

TM the reason why I mentioned the weather was because of snow and ice, we are are hardened walkers and will go out in any weather but we live in Lincoln and it is a long way to come, if the roads are bad and there has been severe weather warnings, we would rather wait and do the trip some other time than risk having an accident.

Michele


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks Bill, will have a look at that one, obviously once we are there if we can't get back because of snow and ice then so be it lol.

Michele


----------



## Ericbunny (May 1, 2005)

Hi Michele,

I live in the highlands northwest of Inverness,and see plenty of snow.2 weeks ago we had the first snow lying on the ground for 2 day's,and now the hills around us is covered with snow,and the temperature is still zero degrees even at 11.15 am.If you are planning a trip in the winter to Scotland the advise i would give is either have winter tyres on your motorhome or take snow chains with you,plus a shovel,because if it snows you are going to need it.There are a few campsites open,like the ones mentioned allready in Aviemore but Bunree i believe is closed in the winter.Here is a possible site http://www.boatofgartenholidaypark.com/facilities.html.
Here is also a link for most of the sites in and around Aviemore,
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/townlisting.asp?town=Aviemore.
There are are no major sites open towards the west coast in the winter.You may have a few Cl,but access may be a issue if it snows or freezes.There is also on the A93 weather permitted Braemar touring park that is open in the winter.Try to stay near mayor trunk routes,as they will allway's get priority clearing and gritting in snowy weather.Whatever you decide to do i hope you have a nice time.

Eric


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Eric

Thanks for your reply with lots of good advice, I had a look at Bunree and on the website it does say they are open till the 3rd Jan but if we decided on there we will give them a ring to double check. Yes we will try and get one near a major trunk road as thats probably a sensible idea for the time of year. I love the snow and as soon as we have a first sign of it here I have to go out in it lol. Just not good when it freezes !!!!

There will be other times when we will come to Scotland and have a good tour round but will pick better months for this and have a lot more time.

Thanks
Michele


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Winter*



Shell181 said:


> Thanks John, Bunree at Fort William looks like the kind of campsite we were thinking of it will deffo go on our shortlist if we have a choice and anyone else has any suggestions.......
> 
> TM the reason why I mentioned the weather was because of snow and ice, we are are hardened walkers and will go out in any weather but we live in Lincoln and it is a long way to come, if the roads are bad and there has been severe weather warnings, we would rather wait and do the trip some other time than risk having an accident.
> 
> Michele


Could always fit winter tyres!

We stayed here.

Will try and post a photo if I can get one on!

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Photo*

Linnie


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks TM its on my list now, looks great


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Linnie*

No problem. The boat in the picture was just a few hundred feet from the motorhome.

The Chinese takeaway in the Town is awful, stay clear. We tried it one night when we did not fancy cooking. Most of it went in the bin.

TM


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

We will be in Aviemore for Christmas & Stirling for New Year. Can all the motorhomers north of the border please arrange a slight snow flurry just for Christmas ? But not enough for me to get the snow chains out !! ( not that I know how to fit them anyway !! :lol: )

John


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

At least you've got some John lol they are on our list of things to get but it's a long list lol

Michele


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Well when you read the instructions on how to fit them let me know :lol: 

John


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Ericbunny (May 1, 2005)

Hi Michelle,

If you do plan to come to Scotland but say later in the season,my advice is to not come in July and August,as the weather is not at it's best.I find the best time is late April to beginning of June, before the little bastards (Midgets) get lively,plus the weather is actually a lot better,with more sunny day's,and when the air comes from the west or north,it is so clear you can see for 20-30 miles no problem.A other option is in September and early October,as the forest change colour and most of the time the weather is still good.Whatever time you wish to come allway's have some warmer clothing with you.People underestimate how cool it can be up here even in summer.I went to Durness some years ago in the middle of July,the sun was shining and the temperature was 9 degrees.I was in a t shirt as i got out of the van,but that did not last to long as i jumped back in,and put on a sweatshirt.So be warned.

All the best
Eric


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Eric, will bear in mind the best months for visiting also when the little blighters are at their worst as everything flying or crawling loves to bite me for some reason.

We were in Kingussie in Dec/Jan 2008 for a week and had a fab time, -10 but we loved it, the lochs were amazing and it was like being in a different world, everything looks so beautiful with the ice on the branches of the trees etc, it was like a picture postcard, just been looking at the photos again lol.

Michele


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi, if you're not looking to travel too far then i can recommend Lidalia CCC site at newcastleton in the borders, i was there last weekend, site is lovely and small, very quiet, open all year, excellent warden Shona, lovely tiny village with a small hotel, cafe, newsagents and great walking/cycling in newcastleton forest above the river liddel.

Have fun wherever you go.

From one Michelle to another Michele!


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Michelle lol, yes I have looked at that one and we may use it as a stopover if we go further north (which I think we probably will cos hubby seems to want to)we are members of the C&CC as well  

Thanks
Michele


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who replied, I have now got a list of 25 campsites that are open at Xmas/new year, with the help of this forum, a couple of other forums and also my own research. I just have to get them down to an even shorter list now lol. First thing will be to decide which region to go to, that might help a lot lol.

Will let you know when we decide in case any of you are at the same campsite and fancy meeting up for a wee dram  

Once again thanks everyone for all your help.

Michele


----------

